# treats for a new puppy



## Mish (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Should I wait to give Louie treats until he's a few more weeks old? He's almost 9 weeks... just wondering if he's too young or if it's unhealthy for him right now. I have 100% freeze dried liver treats that I'd like to use to start teaching how to sit...and STAY!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mish, congratulations on your puppy. Save that freeze dried liver for the time being. Puppies are happy to work for their kibble and don't know there is anything better out there. Actually Lily is still happy to work for kibble and she will be eight years old in September. I usually give her something better, but giving treats is now a rarity in her training, so it should be something good.

I would try to use half of your pup's daily measured kibble for various kinds of training not just sit and down. Get a kong or other treat dispensing chew toy that will make your puppy have to think and work a little to get the kibble out. Having to work on a chew toy to get food will help your pup to understand that it is good to chew the toy. You can then use that understanding to redirect mouthiness and also should have much less likelihood of chewing on things like shoes. My dogs happen not to like kongs, but love anything from WestPaw. This is the food dispensing toy that Javelin got all of his meals from for his first three-four months. https://www.westpawdesign.com/dogs/dog-toys/zogoflex-dog-toys/toppl-treat-toy We started with a small one by itself, then switched to a large one. You can also put the small one into the big one and make it harder. I use them now with special treats that I give after my morning kitchen training sessions. Right after I release the dogs to take their toppls with treats is when I leave for work.


----------



## Mish (Aug 5, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Mish, congratulations on your puppy. Save that freeze dried liver for the time being. Puppies are happy to work for their kibble and don't know there is anything better out there. Actually Lily is still happy to work for kibble and she will be eight years old in September. I usually give her something better, but giving treats is now a rarity in her training, so it should be something good.
> 
> I would try to use half of your pup's daily measured kibble for various kinds of training not just sit and down. Get a kong or other treat dispensing chew toy that will make your puppy have to think and work a little to get the kibble out. Having to work on a chew toy to get food will help your pup to understand that it is good to chew the toy. You can then use that understanding to redirect mouthiness and also should have much less likelihood of chewing on things like shoes. My dogs happen not to like kongs, but love anything from WestPaw. This is the food dispensing toy that Javelin got all of his meals from for his first three-four months. https://www.westpawdesign.com/dogs/dog-toys/zogoflex-dog-toys/toppl-treat-toy We started with a small one by itself, then switched to a large one. You can also put the small one into the big one and make it harder. I use them now with special treats that I give after my morning kitchen training sessions. Right after I release the dogs to take their toppls with treats is when I leave for work.




Hi Lily,

Thanks very much for the fantastic advice. 

I have noticed that Louie doesn’t necessarily need treats at all, he’s already learned to sit in the three days he’s been with us. And he learned without food, just praise alone. Same with housebreaking, he’s only had a couple accidents and is so quick to please with praise alone. You’re right, he isn’t aware that there’s anything better out there. 

The Toppls food dispensing toy is something I’ll look into now, it sounds great. We do have a small kong, and he loves it just empty. I try stuffing it with some of his food. 

Our breeder has suggested we soak his puppy food in bit of warm water… do you know how long he would be on soaked food before transitioning to regular dry? THANKS for the help!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think that you can start to leave the kibble dry at this point. Se how it goes with using it for training and if he eats it easily you shouldn't need to soak any longer. That can depend on what kind of kibble it is and how big or small the pieces are though. Maybe soak what you don't use in training a little longer if you think that will make it easier to know that he has had all he needs each day.

If you have an Amazon Prime membership you might want to look there for the WestPaw Toppl. Also I love all West Paw products. They have great soft toys as well as balls that have stood the test of a power chewer German Shepherd dog. The balls and other rubbery toys are also dishwasher safe and they float. And no I don't have any financial interest in West Paw. Their stuff just is really that good!


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

I would let him work for kibble for the time being. You want to save the high value treats for when the hard work starts. Also all he/she knows about is kibble and it is still pretty new to them at 9 weeks so I would think he/she would be very happy to get a few dry pieces here and there for a reward. 
I always soak our food. Even now for Coal and I did for Silvie. It is better for deep chest cavity dogs such as standard poodles to eat wet food so they do not drink an excess of water after eating which can cause bloat. Also it helps to slow any fermentation which can cause gas if you are not feeding 100% grain free.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's great that praise works in your training! You got good advice from Lily too! Don't forget that your pup is teething though! Make sure your provide him with lots of chewies so he doesn't start chewing up inappropriate items and ends up with a blockage! At this time too sometimes a pup won't eat because their teeth hurt, so maybe that's why your breeder suggested soaking his food, but I found that if you just buy a smaller size kibble, it helps! Hope you have fun with your new pup!


----------



## Mish (Aug 5, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> I think that you can start to leave the kibble dry at this point. Se how it goes with using it for training and if he eats it easily you shouldn't need to soak any longer. That can depend on what kind of kibble it is and how big or small the pieces are though. Maybe soak what you don't use in training a little longer if you think that will make it easier to know that he has had all he needs each day.
> 
> If you have an Amazon Prime membership you might want to look there for the WestPaw Toppl. Also I love all West Paw products. They have great soft toys as well as balls that have stood the test of a power chewer German Shepherd dog. The balls and other rubbery toys are also dishwasher safe and they float. And no I don't have any financial interest in West Paw. Their stuff just is really that good!



Awesome! I'm going to get him a Topply toy, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Mish (Aug 5, 2016)

aasteapots said:


> I would let him work for kibble for the time being. You want to save the high value treats for when the hard work starts. Also all he/she knows about is kibble and it is still pretty new to them at 9 weeks so I would think he/she would be very happy to get a few dry pieces here and there for a reward.
> I always soak our food. Even now for Coal and I did for Silvie. It is better for deep chest cavity dogs such as standard poodles to eat wet food so they do not drink an excess of water after eating which can cause bloat. Also it helps to slow any fermentation which can cause gas if you are not feeding 100% grain free.



He does seem to be very pleased with his kibble, and he does get excited when we use it for training. I'll hold off on any treats, and use them only "when the hard work starts" --- great point.


----------



## Mish (Aug 5, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> It's great that praise works in your training! You got good advice from Lily too! Don't forget that your pup is teething though! Make sure your provide him with lots of chewies so he doesn't start chewing up inappropriate items and ends up with a blockage! At this time too sometimes a pup won't eat because their teeth hurt, so maybe that's why your breeder suggested soaking his food, but I found that if you just buy a smaller size kibble, it helps! Hope you have fun with your new pup!


I thought I had enough chewing toys for him, but he just seems to be so interested in the legs of our furniture. He has good taste because he always goes for the finer furniture...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mish said:


> I thought I had enough chewing toys for him, but he just seems to be so interested in the legs of our furniture. He has good taste because he always goes for the finer furniture...


This is wheree teaching him to love his chew toys will come in handy, along with a "leave it" order.


----------

